# Preserving eggs



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

I've seen so many reference preserving eggs with mineral oil applied to the shell and kept in a consistent cool environment; but, I can't recall anyone telling how to wash them or if you should was them first. Anyone know?


----------



## woodsman23 (Aug 6, 2009)

don't ever wash eggs right from the chickens, you will wash off what is called the "bloom" They will stay for months without the fridge just sitting on the counter.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I know they used ta pack em in crushed charcoal an keep em in the root cellar.


----------



## woodsman23 (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.backyardchickens.com/


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Cool! I luvit whenever I learn something, I knew eggs would keep for a long time outside the frige but someone please tell more about the mineral oil method. What does the charcoal do besides absorb odors?


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

woodsman23 said:


> don't ever wash eggs right from the chickens, you will wash off what is called the "bloom" They will stay for months without the fridge just sitting on the counter.


So am I to assume you don't use the soiled eggs?


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

cybergranny said:


> So am I to assume you don't use the soiled eggs?


that was pretty much my question because we have had so much rain that there are clods of dirt of heaaven knows what else is stuck to the egg.

Now I saw on Kellene's site that she had mineral oiled store bought eggs and just started using some of them. Aren't store bought eggs washed and the bloom washed off of them during this process??????


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Packed in wood crates an covered in several inch's a charcoal kept the light from the eggs as well as the air, thus helpin ta preserve em.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

Have actually done this and used the last of the storage age for baking nearly a year latter. I do not use storage eggs for applications where they are anything less than well cooked. They need to be stored in completely non-absorbant containers if oiled or the container will absorb the oil and the egg will spoil more easily.

The very dirty eggs were washed before being oiled. Three out of four eggs were good when I went to use them towards the end of the time.

If I were to have that many eggs again, they would be sorted into need-to-be-washed (soap and tepid water) and clean-enough-to-oil-without-washing. I would use the washed ones first. With these eggs I always break them one by one into a separate dish before using. This way I can discard any I do not think are good to use.

And as for the bloom and room temp. I have collected eggs from odd locations where I was sure they had been there for a couple of weeks mid summer. I candled them and then used them over a couple of months. Once again pre-breaking into a dish. There was no problem with these either. They were kept at room temperature in the dark.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

good thread! I always thought it was possible to store them to use in the winter but never knew how other than the fridge.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

boomer said:


> Have actually done this and used the last of the storage age for baking nearly a year latter. I do not use storage eggs for applications where they are anything less than well cooked. They need to be stored in completely non-absorbant containers if oiled or the container will absorb the oil and the egg will spoil more easily.
> 
> The very dirty eggs were washed before being oiled. Three out of four eggs were good when I went to use them towards the end of the time.
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT INFO! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I read the Egyptians used to store eggs in olive oil. The key is no air contact with the shell. Either by coating with mineral oil or storing in a jar full of olive oil.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I keep my eggs on the kitchen counter. I do not wash the shells. Washing them removes the protective coating. I have done it this way my whole life. Only store bought eggs need to be refrigerated. 

If you are keeping your coop and nesting boxes clean, you shouldn't have too many dirty eggs.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

kejmack said:


> I keep my eggs on the kitchen counter. I do not wash the shells. Washing them removes the protective coating. I have done it this way my whole life. Only store bought eggs need to be refrigerated.
> 
> If you are keeping your coop and nesting boxes clean, you shouldn't have too many dirty eggs.


I can't control the chicken coup as I am somewhat immobile.

Thank you all for your advice/knowledge. I really appreciate it.:2thumb:


----------



## Chickenfarmer (Apr 24, 2012)

*Eggs*

Saw on the Preppers show where a lady rubbed mineral oil on eggs for long term storage. Has anyone else done this?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have this article bookmarked, not sure if it answers your questions but it may be pertinent to the topic. It's a study on egg storage methods.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Sustainable-Farming/1977-11-01/Fresh-Eggs.aspx


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Chickenfarmer said:


> Saw on the Preppers show where a lady rubbed mineral oil on eggs for long term storage. Has anyone else done this?


I go into Kellene's site everyday. She is pretty knowledgeable on such things. I haven't tried it yet but am this weekend because I now have 7 dozen eggs in the frig.

I think if I remember correctly that she is being offered a preparedness show to do. I think that is what I read.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

mineral oil will eventually leach into the egg causing an off flavor. Coating with lard is a better option.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I dont wash my eggs until I use them. They are suppose to last longer w/o washing due to the bloom (?) that is already on them.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Merged with existing thread on preserving eggs.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I just dehydrate them and vacuum pack them. It works well when electricity is available but.......

The other methods mentioned above are good to know and I have put them in my "Book" for reference.


----------

